# Morgane Dubled @ Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 11/16/06 (x5)



## AMUN (18 Nov. 2006)

​


----------



## Muli (19 Nov. 2006)

Also ich glaube ja mittlerweile, dass die Designer Ihre perversen Fantaien innerhalb Ihrer Werke verarbeiten wollen! Aber es weiss auch zu gefallen, auch wenn solche Klamotten bei Weitem nicht alltagstauglich sind!

Dennoch dickes Danke für die Augenleckerlies!


----------



## Q (13 Jan. 2010)

Muli schrieb:


> Also ich glaube ja mittlerweile, dass die Designer Ihre perversen Fantaien innerhalb Ihrer Werke verarbeiten wollen! Aber es weiss auch zu gefallen, auch wenn solche Klamotten bei Weitem nicht alltagstauglich sind!
> 
> Dennoch dickes Danke für die Augenleckerlies!




stimmt, viel zu viel Stoff für die Alltagstauglichkeit  :thx:


----------



## Mandalorianer (13 Jan. 2010)

​


----------

